

Ask HN: what are the must-read books about homemade hardware/electronics? - FredBrach


======
orangethirty
I like Make magazine, the official Arduino book, and hackaday. I know this is
not a list of _books_ , but its good reading material for those looking to
expand into hardware. From hackaday you get a bunch of little known links to
smaller projects where the authors just pour their brains out into simple
webpages. Awesome stuff really. Check it out.

~~~
subrat_rout
Thanks Orangethirty. The make magazine is certainly looks great to follow.
Hackaday is a really interesting one. I was really amazed by the post on "How
a kenyan with no education has developed a flashing led light to keep lions
away from attacking his livestocks". Here is the link.
[http://hackaday.com/2012/10/06/flashing-leds-protect-
livesto...](http://hackaday.com/2012/10/06/flashing-leds-protect-livesto..).

